# Snowy's 6th Birthday Pictures (and video)



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The malt who came into my life in one of my big days as a gift turned 6 years in 31 March, 2010. All he did in the last 6 years is cause tones of laughters, smiles and giggles among the people he encountered. 

Goofball, clown and monkey are few of his nicknames. A big loving soul in a tiny body named Snowy who I love SO VERY MUCH! 

His personality is just SO MUCH to expect from a tiny little dog! He AMAZES us!!!!! 

This year, Snowy celebrated his BD twice  Mainly because:
1. My camera was dead in March 31. I thought that it was fully charged, but when I clicked on the power, it went off few minutes later:smpullhair:
2. Bro wanted to bake for Snowy so bad this year. Snowy's grandma, my mum, was the one who baked with love :wub: on Wednesday (bro was in soccer practice after school that day). Since I missed snapping some pictures that day, I allowed him to bake (under my supervision and guidance of course)... Here is what he - and I - came up with today:
*Banana-Dogie Donut Cake *... From this website (it is called Banana Carob Chip Dog Birthday Cake at that website). We removed a couple of things in the ingredient (vanilla and Carob Chip) and added a couple others (1 small cube of Snowy's very favorite cheese for the topping & 6 smiley candles)

SNOWY LOVED IT :chili:

For his birthday gift, I got him three tennis balls (you can see in the above two pictures). Needless to say, he loves them and is now waiting for Matilda (Paula's girl) to come over and play with him :wub:

Here is a birthday video that I created this evening too with clips and more pictures of not only Snowy, but also Crystal (and a pic of Romeo)





Crystal didn't eat the cake. She decided that she was not in a mood for cheese. She isn't as crazy to Cheese as Snowy is. But she had a blast playing with him :wub::wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Snowy! Isn't amazing how much love they bring into our lives?


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww what a cutie!! Happy birthday snowy  xxxx


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Snowy is so handsome!
Happy Birthday!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Kat, I love that boy of yours! He is a dollbaby.......he and CeeCee are the same age. She will be six in May. It is hard to believe!!!

Sending lots of love to Snowy and Crystal.....Love from the NC Gang, Dianne, CeeCee and Rain:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

:aktion033:Happy Birthday Snowy!!!!!!

Bob, Marsha and Chase and Ozzy


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy 6th Birthday Snowy!!!

I loved the video of Snowy and Crystal, thank you for sharing with us. I especially loved watching Snowy chowing down on his cake, you can tell he enjoyed it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That was so cute,liked the rescue turtle one too and the stranger in the house vids. I gotta learn to do vids,my fluffs do some of the cutest things but I don't know how to do vids to capture them....


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY SNOWY! 

Snowy and Crystal are way beyond cute! I love the video (had to watch it twice!). Snowy was so happy in it. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a great video. Snowy sure had a great birthday. Happy Birthday Big Boy!!!!!!
Bogie will be six July 20th. Maybe someone will bake him a nice birthday cake. Lots of birthday licks from Bogie and Cassie.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are both darling.:wub: Loved the video Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

They are both so cute Kat....I loved video and the cake, your brother did a great job.
xxxooo and Happy Birthday again Snowy.


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday Snowy


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

:cheer: *Happy 6th Birthday, Snowy!!!* :cheer:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Snowy!! arty: I loved all the photos of Snowy and the video of the two of them :wub::wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Snowy!!!

Kat, I loved your pictures and video. I'm still smiling from watching it. The love you feel for Snowy and Crystal shows in every post you do. 
Tell him the girls and I send Birthday hugs!! :wub:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Happy Birthday Snowy!!! You are only just a few days older than Harley, he will be 6 on the 9th of April.

Kat, your video and pictures are AMAZING! I was smiling the whole way through the video, looks like S & C had a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh my goodness I loved the video. Snowy is beautiful and Crystal is such a doll. HAPPY BIRTHDAY little boy. He actually looked like a little boy esp with the frosting all over his mouth - classic! What great personalities they both have and how nice of Snowy to share his cake even though it wasn't Crystal's favorite. Thank you so much for sharing and putting a smile on my face this early in the morning


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your birthday wishes and words to lil Snowy :wub: and for your compliments to both malts. I am also glad to read that some loved the video 



maggieh said:


> Isn't amazing how much love they bring into our lives?


It is just SO AMAZING ^_^ I am a big dog lover; maltese steal a special spot in my heart :wub: Thanks to Snowy for that.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> he and CeeCee are the same age. She will be six in May. It is hard to believe!!!


AWWWWH 2004 is a very special year: Snowy :wub: CeeCee:wub: Harley (Jac's boy):wub: , Heini boy :wub: , Bogie (Reva's boy):wub: Zoe (Crystal's girl):wub: were born.. hey, maybe we can have a group 6th birthday party for them:chili:

Amazing how time flies, huh? 



michellerobison said:


> I gotta learn to do vids,my fluffs do some of the cutest things but I don't know how to do vids to capture them....


I sure hope that you can post some videos of your fluffs :wub: I would LOOOOOOOVE to see them in action.



mysugarbears said:


> I especially loved watching Snowy chowing down on his cake, you can tell he enjoyed it.


Don't say the word "C" in front of Snowy... he goes crazy  I don't give him cheese than often though. Birthdays, kong toys, training sessions YES ^_^ I do feed it to him :wub:



revakb2 said:


> Bogie will be six July 20th. Maybe someone will bake him a nice birthday cake.


I'm gonna send you lil bro  He will be more than happy to bake for Bogie:wub: then play with him. Snowy loves my bro. Snowy: "mama's bro is a fun kid ^_^ we pway soccer together. He kicks the ball, but I run and grab it using my front paws. I wuv to play wid big balls too



Maglily said:


> I loved video and the cake, your brother did a great job.


I will make sure to tell bro that 



njdrake said:


> Tell him the girls and I send Birthday hugs!! :wub:


awwwh Snowy barks his thanks:wub:



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Happy Birthday Snowy!!! You are only just a few days older than Harley, he will be 6 on the 9th of April.


2004 is sure a special year :wub:



Johita said:


> Oh my goodness I loved the video. Snowy is beautiful and Crystal is such a doll. HAPPY BIRTHDAY little boy. He actually looked like a little boy esp with the frosting all over his mouth - classic! What great personalities they both have and how nice of Snowy to share his cake even though it wasn't Crystal's favorite. Thank you so much for sharing and putting a smile on my face this early in the morning


I am glad to read that my two monsters drew a smile on your face ^_^


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

:HistericalSmiley:

Wonderful! Snowy looks SO adorable with the cream cheese all over his moustache and beard! :wub::wub:

These two kids are a real treat!

Happy Birthday, Snowy! :wub::celebrate - firewor


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, there's the birthday boy,Snowy.:wub: And sweet Crystal too:wub:. So glad our sweet boy had a great birthday. Adorable video & pictures Kat, love them,love Snowy & Crystal.:wub::wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowy is one of the happiest, go luckiest Malts I've ever seen! They sure do wiggle their way into our hearts, don't they?

Many, many happy returns, Snowy darling!:wub::wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday,Snowy.Great video!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love love love both your babies Kat!!!! Happy Birthday Snowy!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for your BD wishes to Mr. Goofball, guys:wub:



mamapajamas said:


> These two kids are a real treat!


we think so too:wub::wub:



momtoboo said:


> love them,love Snowy & Crystal.:wub::wub:


and I just LOOOOOOOOOOVE your our two CUTIES, B&H. I hope Smarty Boo is continuing to go better and better:wub:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> They sure do wiggle their way into our hearts, don't they?


awwh. They sure do, sweet Linda. Love them, love them, love them



luvmyfurbaby said:


> I love love love both your babies Kat!!!!


I sure love your crew SO MUCH :wub::wub:


----------

